
Wolfram announces neural net model zoo - feloniusmonk
http://blog.wolfram.com/2018/06/14/launching-the-wolfram-neural-net-repository/
======
taliesinb
One of the authors here, happy to answer any questions should anyone have
them.

For information on the neural net framework we wrote, check out the 'guide
page' that summarizes the main functions:

[http://reference.wolfram.com/language/guide/NeuralNetworks.h...](http://reference.wolfram.com/language/guide/NeuralNetworks.html)

The tutorial collection should give a good sense of how high-level and clean
the framework is:

[http://reference.wolfram.com/language/tutorial/NeuralNetwork...](http://reference.wolfram.com/language/tutorial/NeuralNetworksOverview.html)

